# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro > خبر: دانلود كنيد.  برنامه هاي تحت ويندوز  و  داس

## abdorreza

سلام دوستان

براي دانلود برنامه هاي تحت ويندوز و داس ميتونيد به وبلاگ من سر بزنيد.

برنامه هاي تحت ويندوز :    اعتبارات - پزشك خانواده - تعرفه بيمارستان و درمانگاه

برنامه هاي تحت داس :  اعتبارات - پزشك خانواده - حقوق و دستمزد

توصيه ميكنم حتما برنامه هاي تحت داس را هم دانلود كنيد. مخصوصا برنامه ي حقوق و دستمزد را.

اين برنامه هاي تحت داس با برنامه هاي ديگه كه تا حالا ديديد خيلي فرق داره. خودتون اجرا كنيد و ببينيد.

http://sourcer.blogfa.com

----------


## abdorreza

http://sourcer.blogfa.com

----------


## amir_1351

با سلام و تشكر از شما
من هم در برنامه هايم جهت ورود به برنامه يك فرم شبيه فرم شما دارم ولي موقع اجراي برنامه فرم ورود رمز برنامه به خوبي فرم شما باز نميشه ( براي يك لحظه يك فرم بزرگ روي صفحه باز ميشود وبعد بسته و سپس فرم رمز عبور برنامه باز ميشود )
در صورت امكا توضيح دهيد كه در شروع برنامه چكار ميكنيد 
ضمنا من در برنامه بدين روش عمل ميكنم :
 SET TALK OFF
 SET SAFETY OFF 
 RELEASE ALL
 ON KEY 
 RELEASE WINDOWS 
 CLOSE ALL
 CLOSE DATABASES 
 CLOSE INDEXES 
 CLEAR MEMO
 CLEAR PROGRAM
 DEACTIVATE WINDOW ALL
 DEACTIVATE POPUP ALL
 SET DEVICE TO SCREEN
 SET DATE TO japan
 SET DOHISTORY OFF
 SET STEP OFF
 SET STATUS OFF
 SET SCOREBOARD OFF
 SET PRINTER TO
 SET DELETED ON
 SET NEAR off
 SET ECHO OFF
 SET SAFETY OFF
 SET ESCAPE OFF
 SET BLINK OFF
 SET CURSOR ON
 SET HELP OFF
 SET HOURS TO 24
 SET CONFIRM OFF
 SET EXACT ON
 SET SYSMENU OFF
 SET EXCLUSIVE on
 SET REFRESH TO 60
 SET REPROCESS TO 60
 SET UDFPARMS TO REFERENCE
 SET CURSOR OFF 
SET REPORTBEHAVIOR 90
_screen.Visible= .F. 
SET PATH TO c:\vhesab84
DO wxdbf01
DO FORM inputfrm
READ EVENTS

----------


## abdorreza

سلام دوست عزيز

شما بايد فايل كانفيگ ويژوال فاكس را تو پروژتون تعريف كنيد ، يعني يك فايل بسازيد به نام  config.fpw  و بعد دستور screen=off  را درون اين فايل قرار دهيد و اين فايل را به پروژه ي خودتون اضافه كنيد. شما به جاي اين كار در ابتداي برنامتون دستور screen.Visible= F را قرار داده ايد كه همين باعث ميشه Screen يك لحظه ظاهر بشه و سپس با دستور شما ناپديد ميشه.

موفق باشيد.

----------


## lm48390

با سلام و تشكر از گذاشتن سورس برنامه ها . ولي دوست عزيز من به سايت شما رفتم ولي موفق به دانلود برنامه ها نشدم البته تا صفحه ايي كه دكمه دانلود فايل بود رفتم ولي هر چه روي دكمه موردنظر كليلك كردم فايل مورد نظر كليلك نشد.
از راهنمايي شما ممنون

----------


## abdorreza

سلام

لينك دانلود ها رو تست كردم. مشكلي نداشتن. شما از برنامه ي خاصي براي مديريت دانلود استفاده ميكنيد؟ مثل Download Manager  ؟ ممكنه مشكل از اين برنامه ها باشه.

موفق باشيد.

----------


## abdorreza

این پست رو زدم تا دوستانی که این تاپیک رو ندیده بودند یا تازه اومدن تو سایت ، این تاپیک رو ببینند.

موفق باشید.

----------

